
Discover how much power you have as a UK voter in your constituency - monkeygrinder
http://www.voterpower.org.uk/
======
pmjoyce
Doesn't wseem to work for me. Entered a couple of different postcodes and
constituency names but kept coming back with

 _Sorry, we didn't find any results for this search._

Postcodes resolve to a constituency fine on theyworkforyou.com

------
ZeroGravitas
Very good idea, and well done too.

It should provide links to nearby constituencies too, I hacked the url to see
the north counterpart to my south area.

